# Solved: Best freeware AVI to DVD converter



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello,

Im having trouble find a truely freeware and good AVI (Divx) to DVD converter. 
Anybody know of a good one? Will also need to be able to convert from NTSC to PAL.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

trythis
http://www.fakewebcam.com/vfcc.asp


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

4plus2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im having trouble find a truely freeware and good AVI (Divx) to DVD converter.
> Anybody know of a good one? Will also need to be able to convert from NTSC to PAL.
> ...


Which ones have you tried? There's lots.

DVD Flick
FAVC
Avi2DVD
AVStoDVD


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I like DVDflick.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

Ive tried WinAVI, AVS, DVDFlick and ConvertXtoDVD but none are freeware and all have show a message on the playback. Have not tried FAVC yet though.
Does Nero do this conversion? I see I can convert to VCD. Im just trying to store some AVIs to the HDD recorder and first writing them as a DVD seems the only way. As the front USB is for pictures and music only.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

DVDflick is open source and has nor messages on playback.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, I will have another look at DVDFlick then thanks. Ive created a VOB using Kates Video Converter and just have to refresh my mind on how to write a VOB to DVD.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

4plus2 said:


> . Im just trying to store some AVIs to the HDD recorder and first writing them as a DVD seems the only way. As the front USB is for pictures and music only.


Huh ???


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

DVDFlick does the job! Sorry I hadn't actually installed this one previously - lost track.
Thanks all.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

It depends what software you have on the pc. If you have nero, then their should be an option to write a DVD video. You can then use this to write the vob files.

As for avi. If you have an avi, DVDflick should be able to convert these to VOB files and wirte the DVD.

It also depends on where you got these avi files. I assume you are talking about about home movies which have been legally copied. If they are not and you have obtained these files by some or other means, then I seriously advise you not to put that onto a HDD recorder, as they can seriously harm the machine, as they often contain dodgy code and require specialised codecs to run, which may explain why you are having trouble converting them using programmes like DVDflick. Another issue is viruses, which you do not want on your HDD recorder, because the solution is throwing the machine away!


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, you raise some good points caraewilton, I wasnt aware of the dangers. The AVIs I have downloaded from divxcrawler.com but it ends up half are not even english!


----------

